# World Challenge at Long Beach



## rickracer2014 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Pirelli World Challenge continues its 2014 season at Long Beach this weekend, April 11-13.

Watch a 40-car field of GT, GT-A and GTS cars battle in two sprint races.

New GT3-spec cars are here and quick, including McLarens,Porsches, Aston Martins and Ferraris up against Cadillac, Audi, Viper and more.

In GTS, Camaro is coming off a win at Long Beach but quick Mustangs, Kias and Porsches - along with a few other makes including Aston Martin, look for top honors one of America's biggest road racing events. 

Follow online at world-challenge.com and watch the race live, on Sunday April 13, 4:30pm PST on world-challengeTV.com


----------

